# HCC Coding - Seasonal? When are the busy and slow months?



## coding2016 (Aug 26, 2016)

I have heard that HCC work is "seasonal."  For anyone knowledgeable about this, can you describe which months are the busy ones and which ones are the slow ones?  Do you get temporarily laid off during the slow periods and/or have to look for other work during that time?  Are HCC coders usually "independent contractors?"  Is the pay decent while you are working?  How do you manage your schedule and situation as an HCC coder? Anyone have insight on this?  Thanks.....!!


----------



## April Syth (Aug 29, 2016)

I am an HCC coder and my job is not seasonal. I have been with a hospital in the seattle area and have been doing this for a year and a half. Let me know if you have any additional questions.


----------



## mgeorge67 (Sep 12, 2016)

*HCC seasonal*

Yes, that is because Medicare has "sweep" dates and timelines for when something can be sent to them.

We have seasonal positions, but, we only are down for a few months.  We work for the plans (payers) which is different from working for a hospital or other provider.


----------

